

Things I Won't Work With: Dimethylcadmium - joe_bleau
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/05/08/things_i_wont_work_with_dimethylcadmium.php

======
Luyt
The other articles in this series are worth a read too:
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with/)
for a convenient list.

